# You Get What You Pay For



## psd (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been using Transfer Express for five years. I use them to complete jobs that I need to turn around ASAP. I know they are expensive - however, they have never missed a ship date - and I don't think that I have ever had a transfer that did not press perfectly. The result has been many happy customers.

After reading this forum, I decided to try other transfer companies that were less expensive. I had the same design made from Transfer Express, Versatraz, and F & M. The design was one color (white), included some fine detail, and was pressed on a dark sweatshirt.

The transfers from Transfer Express and Versatranz printed perfectly on the first try with the recommended settings. After six tries with the F&M transfer, I am still unable to get a good print. I have tried different heat and pressure settings, however, I get the same poor results.

I guess you really do get what you pay for . . .


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

Isn't that the truth . . .


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've pressed many hundreds of F&M transfers and never had a single bad transfer, 325 for 7 seconds (fashion) or 350 for 7 seconds (athletic), hot peel, perfect every time. Quite a few of my transfers have had details 1 point wide and even though that is finer than they recommend, the print has transferred crisp and clean.

What kind of press are you using, what fabric are you pressing on, what time & temp are you using, are you hot or cold peeling?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I have used Versatranz for years and they IMO are the best!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Most people are happy with the commonly recommended companies which is why they are commonly recommended. Personally I look for value. If I pay more then I want more. I considered Versatranz for a while but there are other companies that met my needs for less cost; however, in my brief dealings with Versatranz they were very nice and helpful. They have also been having regular sales.

Among the popular vendors I haven't found quality a defining factor. Turnaround, price, number of standard colors, sizes, price breaks, surcharges, location, etc. are what separate them.


----------



## mrsc5inla (May 17, 2008)

Not knocking one or the other, but sometimes some brands work better on different materials or GSM . 
My thought is if you find something that works, stick with it. Sometimes repeat customers can see a minute difference and it is not worth loosing them over it.

MAry


----------

